# Reserve IAP/BOTP - NOTC Venture - Summer '07



## navymich (14 Mar 2007)

This message just came out and details course dates, requirements, etc, for IAP/BOTP (NavRes) for this coming summer:


R 131438Z MAR 07
FM NAVRESHQ QUEBEC
TO NAVRESGEN
BT
UNCLAS NAVRESGEN 011/07 N13 01697
SIC WBB/WJB
SECTION 1 OF 2
BILINGUAL MESSAGE/MESSAGE BILINGUE
SUBJ: RESERVE IAP/BOTP COURSES - NOTC VENTURE - SUMMER 2007
1. BASIC OFFICER TRAINING HAS BEEN SIGNIFICANTLY MODIFIED IN THE
LAST YEAR TO CONFORM WITH THE NEW QUOTE SOLDIER FIRST UNQUOTE CF
DOCTRINE
2. INITIAL ASSESSMENT PHASE (IAP) AND BASIC OFFICER TRAINING PHASE
(BOTP) TRAINING WILL BE CONDUCTED AT NOTC VENTURE IN ESQUIMALT THIS
SUMMER. THE TRAINING WILL BE CONDUCTED IN FIVE PHASES:
A. PHASE 1 (PRE IAP): PREPARATORY TRAINING TO BE COMPLETED AT
CANDIDATE S HOME UNIT PRIOR TO ARRIVAL IN ESQUIMALT
B. PHASE 2 (STAFF INDOCTRINATION): 1 - 27 APR 07 TO BE CONDUCTED AT
NOTC VENTURE FOR ALL STAFF ASSIGNED TO IAP/BOTP IN SUPPORT OF THE
SUMMER TRAINING PROGRAM
C. PHASE 3 (IAP): 29 APR 07 - 15 JUN 07
D. PHASE 4 (IAP BYPASS PREP): 04 - 15 JUN 07 FOR IAP BYPASS
CANDIDATES WHO HAVE BEEN EXEMPTED IAP AND WILL BE ATTENDING BOTP
ONLY
E. PHASE 5 (BOTP): 18 JUN 07 - 14 JUL 07
3. PHASE 1 TRINING (PRE IAP) WILL CONSIST OF THE FOLLOWING TWO
ELEMENTS:
A. STANDARD FIRST AID (SFA): CANDIDATES MUST HAVE A VALID SFA
QUALIFICATION PRIOR TO GOING INTO THE FIELD. DUE TO THE COMPRESSED
TIME SCHEDULE THERE WILL BE NO OPPORTUNITY TO CONDUCT FIRST AID
TRAINING DURING IAP. CANDIDATES MUST OBTAIN THEIR SFA QUALIFICATION
AT THEIR HOME UNITS. UNITS ARE TO ENSURE THAT SFA QUAL ARE PROMPTLY
ENTERED INTO NRIMS AND AN INFO EMAIL MUST BE SENT ASAP TO N11-2-1
DUCHESNE PO2 AM@NAVRESHQ@QUEBEC STATING THE SAME. CANDIDATES WHO
ARRIVE AT NOTC WITHOUT PROOF OF A VALID STANDARD FIRST AID
QUALIFICATION WILL BE RETURNED TO THEIR UNIT. PROOF OF FIRST AID
QUALIFICATION IS THE ORIGINAL COPY OF THEIR STANDARD FIRST AID
GRADUATING CERTIFICATE
B. CF EXPRES PREPARATION: ALL CANDIDATES WILL BE CF EXPRES TESTED
DURING THE FIRST WEEK OF IAP. CANDIDATES WHO FAIL TO MEET THE VO2
REQUIREMENTS FOR THEIR GENDER AND AGE GROUP WILL BE ASSESSED AT A
TRAINING REVIEW BOARD AND POTENTIALLY RETURNED TO UNIT. ALL
CANDIDATES MUST ENSURE THEY CONDUCT A PREPARATORY EXERCISE AND
TRAINING PROGRAM TO ENSURE THAT THEY ARE PHYSICALLY PREPARED TO
SUCCESSFULLY CHALLENGE THE CF EXPRES TEST
4. BECAUSE OF THE NEW TRAINING REQUIREMENTS ALL IAP BY-PASS
CANDIDATES WILL BE REQUIRED TO ATTEND PHASE 4 (IAP BY-PASS PREP).
ADDITIONALLY, ANY IAP BYPASS CANDIDATES WHO HAVE NOT COMPLETED
CHEMICAL, BIOLOGICAL, RADIOLOGICAL AND NUCLEAR (CBRN) TRAINING WILL
BE REQUIRED TO ATTEND THAT TRAINING. CANDIDATES WHO HAVE NOT
COMPLETED CBRN TRAINING ARE TO CONTACT NOTC VENTURE AT 250- 363-0862
FOR FURTHER GUIDANCE
5. ALL CANDIDATES WILL REQUIRE A VALID ID CARD IDENTIFYING THEM AS A
RESERVE OFFICER AND A COMPLETED ENHANCED RELIABILITY CHECK WITH AN
APPLICATION SUBMITTED FOR THE APPROPRIATE SECURITY CLEARANCE REQUIRED
FOR THEIR MOS
6. COMMANDING OFFICERS ARE TO ENSURE THAT THEIR PROSPECTIVE
CANDIDATES MEET THE ABOVE NOTED PRE-REQUISITES PRIOR TO SENDING THEM
FOR TRAINING
7. IAP/BOTP JOINING INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE 2007 PROGRAM WILL BE
AVAILABLE AFTER 15 MAR 07 ON THE NOTC WEBSITE AT:
HTTP://ESQUIMALT.MIL.CA/NOTC/BOTC/INDEX.HTM. BOTP JOINING
INSTRUCTIONS WILL CONTAIN FURTHER INFORMATION ON COURS REQUIREMENTS
AND PREPARATIONS. ALL NRDS ARE TO THOROUGHLY FAMILIARIZE THEMSELVES
WITH THESE INSTRUCTIONS AND PREPARE THEIR CANDIDATES ACCORDINGLY
8. RECRUITING AND BASIC TRG REMAIN THE NUMBER ONE PRIORITIES OF THIS
FORMATION AND EVERY NRD S PARTICIPATION IS CRITICAL TO THE SUCCESS OF
THE NEXT GENERATION OF NAVAL RESERVISTS
9. POCS NOTC VENTURE:
A. LCDR J VASEY- OIC BOTP - 250-363-7201
B. LT(N) S KELLY - BOTP 2IC / COMPANY COMMANDER - 250-363-0885
C. CPO2 R BECVAR - BOTP CPO - 250-363-0862
D. CPO2 C PRESTON - IC FED PLT / WPNS / FP - 250 363-7222
10. POCS NAVRESHQ
A. LT(N) P CAMERON - SO OFF TRG DEV/N13-2 - 418-694-5560 EXT 5411
B. PO2 A DUCHESNE - BTL OFF CAREER MANAGER/N11-2-1 - 418-694-5560
EXT 5318
END OF ENGLISH TEXT/


----------

